# how to induce breeding ?



## FrogaholicMan (Aug 21, 2010)

How can i induce breeding in my Dendrobates leucomelas ?


----------



## ESweet (Apr 13, 2009)

FrogaholicMan said:


> How can i induce breeding in my Dendrobates leucomelas ?


You need to make sure that you have breeding sites [preferably a petri dishe under a cocohut]. Humidity should be high and there should be plenty of plants and hiding spots - the frogs need to feel safe. They should also be of breeding age and be male/female of course.

If these conditions are not met there a few things to try.
Refrain from misting for a few weeks [of course don't let humidity drop below safe levels]. Then mist heavily for a few days and see what happens. If this doesn't work you can try playing a leucomelas call from your computer for a few days straight and see what happens. Lastly, you can try separating the frogs for a few weeks and then bringing them back together. I've never had to go beyond these methods to get frogs to breed. Hope that helps


----------



## FrogaholicMan (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks for your reply, helped alot.
Another question.
What is the best and easiest water to get to use for misting for my frogs ? 
Becuase distilled water seems like it would take forever to make and get a decent amount and and RO water will just cost to much to go and keep buying, so would buying bottled water in bulk be good for misting ?
And would liek to know what water people on here use and how they get it. 
Thanks.


----------



## ESweet (Apr 13, 2009)

FrogaholicMan said:


> Thanks for your reply, helped alot.
> Another question.
> What is the best and easiest water to get to use for misting for my frogs ?
> Becuase distilled water seems like it would take forever to make and get a decent amount and and RO water will just cost to much to go and keep buying, so would buying bottled water in bulk be good for misting ?
> ...


You can buy distilled water for a decent price, but bring-your-own-container water at Wal-mart is actually the cheapest way to go. I think they always use a Culligan water system [our local Wal-mart does] - I used it for a while with no problems and I think others have as well


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

How old are they? Have you heard any calling?


----------



## FrogaholicMan (Aug 21, 2010)

Boondoggle said:


> How old are they? Have you heard any calling?


I have a pair that are about 2 and a half years old( thats what i was told by the seller )heard the male call in that pair but female has not shown any interest.
I have another pair who are about a year and a half old and never heard the male call.
When do they actually sexualy mature?
I have been reading about but cant find any good caresheets.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

I've heard males can call fairly young, sometimes 6-8 months old. The male I raised to adult hood started around 9-10 months. My female laid her first clutch at 10 months old. My 2.1 trio used to breed all the time, but I lost a male and there have been no clutches for about a year now. I will try to breed them again soon, though. On the other hand, the pair that I held back breeds about once every 12 days. Sometimes they take a break for the winter, sometimes they try to go right through without stopping breeding. If this happens I give them a break so the female doesn't exhaust herself. Mine lay under the coco hut, or under a log in the leaf litter, rarely on live plant leaves. Keep the humidity up through misting, and try playing recorded calls of leucs of a computer. The males usually call back to the recorded calls, which may help induce courtship/ breeding.
As for the water, I use tap water because I have well water, but if you are on city water that wouldn't work because it usually contains chemicals such as chlorine that are harmful to the frogs. Distilled water should be fine, I think bottled water would work too.
Bryan


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

My males start calling from 9-12 months, but usually the earliest my females have bred is around 1.5 years. Can you post a picture of your setup and specifically the females. Are you using proper supplements? Try playing this file loudly...

http://www.mistking.com/calls/D_leucomelas2.mp3

...and see what they do. Just testing that now set my males off calling. In my experience 2.1 is a productive ratio providing they have enough room. Usually with Leucs, male+fat female+proper nutrition+time=more eggs than you need.


----------



## fishieness (Jun 26, 2009)

I usually start off complementing her shoes or her hair and go from there.



But seriously, how long have YOU had the pair? It can sometimes take them a while to get comfortable enough, even if they are old enough and the viv is planted enough.


----------



## FrogaholicMan (Aug 21, 2010)

I have had both pairs about a year but i think im going to try using a 2.1 ratio soon.
But playing a leucs call on my laptop seems to have got my frogs interested in each other( male wont shut up now )  fingers crossed.


----------



## FrogaholicMan (Aug 21, 2010)

Boondoggle said:


> My males start calling from 9-12 months, but usually the earliest my females have bred is around 1.5 years. Can you post a picture of your setup and specifically the females. Are you using proper supplements? Try playing this file loudly...
> 
> http://www.mistking.com/calls/D_leucomelas2.mp3
> 
> ...and see what they do. Just testing that now set my males off calling. In my experience 2.1 is a productive ratio providing they have enough room. Usually with Leucs, male+fat female+proper nutrition+time=more eggs than you need.


Thanks for the link, love the sound of my male calling he dont shut up now.


----------

